# Hasa Diga Eebowai



## George Costanza (Jun 11, 2011)

In the current hit musical, "The Book of Mormon," the young, Mormon missionaries are in Uganda, where they are learning about a local expression: "Hasa Diga Eebowai."  

"In this part of Africa, we all have a saying.  Whenever something bad happens, we just throw our hands to the sky and say Hasa Diga Eebowai!"  As everyone knows, there are lots of bad things happening all the time in Uganda.

The humor of the song lies in exactly what that expression means.  Turns out, it is not quite what the young Mormons expected . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3i_4NML1fw]YouTube - &#x202a;The Book of Mormon (The Musical) - Hasa Diga Eebowai&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey!  "The Book of Mormon" won the TONY for Best Musical!  How about that?


----------

